# Stalker?



## CherylL (Jul 10, 2021)

Stalker? by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## terri (Jul 10, 2021)

That's a great shot!   This is how the action is at my feeders, too.   They really watch and study each other, don't they?   Cheap entertainment!

Love your bluebird.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 10, 2021)

Wow, super color!


----------



## SquarePeg (Jul 11, 2021)

Love it.


----------



## PJM (Jul 11, 2021)

Nice photo.  First, I think the colors are great.  Second, I like that the cardinal is slightly out of focus.  It adds a sense of mystery to him being a stalker.


----------



## CherylL (Jul 11, 2021)

terri said:


> That's a great shot!   This is how the action is at my feeders, too.   They really watch and study each other, don't they?   Cheap entertainment!
> 
> Love your bluebird.


Thanks!  Love watching the birds.  I had my camera ready for a week and would take a few photos each day.  The blue bird maybe an Indigo Bunting.


jcdeboever said:


> Wow, super color!


Thanks!  This shot may have been from an overcast day.


SquarePeg said:


> Love it.


Thanks!


PJM said:


> Nice photo.  First, I think the colors are great.  Second, I like that the cardinal is slightly out of focus.  It adds a sense of mystery to him being a stalker.


Thanks!  I didn't notice the cardinal until I transferred the files.  Cardinals usually fly away when they see my camera.  I do have the focus beep disabled.


----------



## Susan Will (Jul 11, 2021)

Very nice!


----------



## weepete (Jul 11, 2021)

Fantastic shot!


----------



## K9Kirk (Jul 12, 2021)

Maybe it's secretly contemplating making some purple jays.


----------



## RVT1K (Jul 13, 2021)

It certainly looks like an Indigo Bunting: Indigo Bunting Identification, All About Birds, Cornell Lab of Ornithology


----------



## paigew (Jul 13, 2021)

love it! what is the little blue bird?


----------



## CherylL (Jul 13, 2021)

Susan Will said:


> Very nice!


Thank you!


weepete said:


> Fantastic shot!


Thank you!  Sorta happenstance.  I was aiming for the blue bird


K9Kirk said:


> Maybe it's secretly contemplating making some purple jays.


LOL  I'll let you know in a few months


RVT1K said:


> It certainly looks like an Indigo Bunting: Indigo Bunting Identification, All About Birds, Cornell Lab of Ornithology


There has been a lot of talk on the local Next door page about Indigo Bunting sightings this year.  


paigew said:


> love it! what is the little blue bird?


Thanks!  I think an Indigo Bunting.  There have been many this year.  I had not had any stop by the last few years.  Weather changes on their migration?


----------



## jeffashman (Jul 17, 2021)

Fantastic shot! Yes, the blue bird is an Indigo Bunting. iNaturalist Seek is a great little app that helps ID birds for me.


----------

